# Pavel Podkolzine?



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Anybody (NetIncome?) knows where this guy is?

Is he still playing, and would he be worth taking a shot at for (minimum salary)?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I was unable to find any info at all after he was waived by the Mavs


----------



## Stretcherino7 (Dec 7, 2005)

All I know is that he is 7'5. Here is his profile:

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/pavelpodkolzine.asp

I am sure if he was any good, then he would be on an NBA roster somewhere. Even Matt Freije was on the Hawks until being recently waived and up until he was cut, his shooting percentage was like 28%. UGLY!!!!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Unless he got a whole lot better since the Worlds he's not worth it. He's gigantic and abused Brand and Bosh over the summer but one good game does not an NBA player make.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Stretcherino7 said:


> All I know is that he is 7'5. Here is his profile:
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/pavelpodkolzine.asp
> 
> I am sure if he was any good, then he would be on an NBA roster somewhere. Even Matt Freije was on the Hawks until being recently waived and up until he was cut, his shooting percentage was like 28%. UGLY!!!!


Freije was atleast a hustle kinda guy. He was roster filler without question but he could actually marginally contribute in the speedier NBA game where a slowfooted guy like Pavel would have a much harder time.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmmm...NBDL for Pavel?


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

Did this Pavel Podkolzine guy get drafted or what? Apparently, he suffers from gigantism or at least a very over-active pitrary gland which will probably adversely affect his performance even if he makes it or made it into the NBA. BTW, he's 7,4" not 7,5". Here's a pic of him standing under the rim. Wonder if he can actually without leaving his feet?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Aram said:


> Did this Pavel Podkolzine guy get drafted or what? Apparently, he suffers from gigantism or at least a very over-active pitrary gland which will probably adversely affect his performance even if he makes it or made it into the NBA. BTW, he's 7,4" not 7,5". Here's a pic of him standing under the rim. Wonder if he can actually without leaving his feet?


dude do you even check the dates of the threads you keep bumping.. this guy got drafted by the mavs like forever ago but couldnt hack it in the NBA


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he played for Russian team Khimki BC in 06-07...that is the last I could find.

Pat Burke is on that team now.


----------

